# Looking for Rental Flat in Berlin, Hamburg preferably



## uZk (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello,

Im planning to move to Germany, early September 22 on JSV. Initially I'm thinking to stay in a hotel, until i find a suitable rented flat. I'm trying my luck by posting on House rent groups on FB to make a list of potential flats, so i can check them personally once i get there. But most ads I'm seeing looks bit shady. Does anyone have any experience with it ? Or any other website you know?

I'm targeting Berlin, Hamburg due to presence of many IT companies there.

I would really appreciate, if you have any Leads/Suggestions for me.

Thank you.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

As a foreigner without a German source of income you won't be able to find a landlord willing to rent a regular apartment to you unless you have a guarantor with sufficient German income (and even then it'll be difficult). 

I'd recommend looking for temporary furnished accommodation. I've never used them, but these two companies are supposedly good:

Rent a Furnished Flat in Berlin: short and long term - Crocodilian 
www.wunderflats.com

You should be aware that both Berlin and Hamburg have a housing shortage.


----------

